# Typing into huddler has a problem



## bbally (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't know how huddler handles the interface between the posting box and the users computer, but something is seriously wrong.

There is a delay and almost no buffering cababilty to the interface.  Makes it so you have to type very slow or it misses characters.  There seems to be some correlation between certain ascII codes and the missing characters.  Space... Enter.... F..... H.... R ..... O... the period.......to name a few.

I mention this because I am not sure it has to do with the posting interface and not my computer.  Buffering or some type of house keeping overhead is screwing up the input functions.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 26, 2010)

Bob I don't type very fast but I'm not having that issue so don't really know what to say.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Although I'm typing much faster now then I did when I started out here I haven't seen much of this problem either.


----------



## tom37 (Dec 26, 2010)

My typing is not having any problems.

But

My back button seems to be reacting very slow sometimes I will hit it again and ( I dont wait well sometimes ) then I get backed out way farther then I wanted. Sometimes I have to open the drop down on the back button and select the link I want.

I have zero problems on other boards so that makes me think my browser is not causing the slowness. I know very little about the tech stuff but it seems as if the site sometimes buffers slow.

The good news is my pics are loading better now days.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmm seems to be working ok for me


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2010)

Works good for me, but my "single typing finger" is not exactly a speed demon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 26, 2010)

We were supposed to get an upgrade last week to fix a few bugs and I don't think the upgrade happened.. I expect this to happen over the next few days and the problem should be corrected. I have noticed that if you will click on the "Source" button to put the reply box into code entry mode then click it again to take it back to the way it was previously, the problem you mentioned seems to go away. Give it a try and it might work for you guys until they get it fixed.


----------



## eman (Dec 27, 2010)

i am also having a problem w/ the back button . have to click it twice to get it to work and sometimes you go back one page sometimes two?


----------



## tom37 (Dec 27, 2010)

Just thought I would post a pic of it in action or LOL lack of action.  Since we all say no pic no proof or it didn't happen.

Jeff I do realize you said they are working on an update, just thought I would post it so you all know I am not imagining things.


----------

